# Cole Jaw Chucks



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I took a bowl turning class last week. We finished off the bottom of the bowl by putting a piece of foam between the inside of the bowl and the chuck and bringing up the tail stock to hold the bowl in place. I asked the instructor about cole jaws for the chuck to finish the bottom. He did not have anything good to say about cole jaws. Basically said he tried them and he could not center the bowl. I have the super nova chuck and the cole jaws are on sale now. I would like to buy them but wanted more opinions first. 
Thanks, Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use them a fair amount and they do work but the work is often off center just a hair. It's never been a problem. I just turn the foot and then blend the area not centered. No one but me ever notices when it's done. 
I a lot of bowls just like your instructor. They always line up that way and if you have a natural edge rim you can't use the cole jaws anyway.
Another good way is to make a jam chuck for the rim out of scrap lumber. This can throw it off center also if the rim warps.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I like to do it way you were taught in class, because its simple. Also use a homemade donut chuck, have to fuss with it to get centered but works well.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been using Oneway's talon chucks since I started turning and have one with their large jaws that I use for finishing the bottoms of bowls. Have not had a problem ever with the bowl not centering. I was also taught to use the tail stock to apply pressure while tightening the jaws (turning the tailstock tighter simultaneously with the tightening of the jaws).


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

wildwood said:


> I like to do it way you were taught in class, because its simple. Also use a homemade donut chuck, have to fuss with it to get centered but works well.


wildwood - thanks for the reminder about donut chucks, ages ago I decided to make one as soon as I got a 1" x 8tpi Beall tap ... picked up the tap last weekend but had forgotten all about the chuck. Now I know what I'll be doing this weekend :laughing:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Check out our club website. Go to the tips page and read Methods of reverse turning bowls. You may find something that works. 
http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/tips.htm


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I use a donut chuck I made almost exclusively, though I'm looking to make a longworth chuck one of these days. If you plan ahead enough an use the tailstock to mark the center of the tenon on the bottom of the bowl, then use that same mark when putting the bowl back on to finish the bottom it makes centering much easier.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

john lucas said:


> Check out our club website. Go to the tips page and read Methods of reverse turning bowls. You may find something that works.
> http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/tips.htm


John, thanks for posting your club website. I got a lot of info there.
Tom


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Think John’s link covers all aspects of reverse turning. Here is simplest jam chuck to make:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I made a donut chuck when I first started turning but it got to more trouble than it was worth to me. I just jamb chuck it and move on with life. :smile:


----------

